# ND Antelope info



## 6113 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello all, my dad and I were lucky enough to draw a 4-C antelope rifle tag and I was just wondering what I can expect from this area, as we have no time to scout before the season. We know the area around marmouth real well as we mulie hunt out there but anything south of Bowman is new to us. I dont want any honey holes just more or less what i can expect for numbers. Obviously they are going to be down from previous years but does this unit generally hold more animals as compared to other units? What can we expect for terrain? Mostly pasture land? Badlands? Both?

Also how about pheasant numbers? I know finding land for them is going to be a bit trickier but is there still a healthy population? Any information about this area is greatly appreciated!


----------

